
Paul Buchheit: Google buys DoubleClick, for a double-dose of advertising - paul
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/04/google-buys-doubleclick-for-double-dose.html
======
schoudha
Google the new Microsoft? I don't think you can make the apples-apples
analogy.

Google can't lock out or force it's products onto its users, they're in a very
different business and environment. In order to continue grow they'll have to
innovate - users can easily switch to other services by a click of the button.

As for Facebook being the new Google, Google reinvented a business, internet
advertising. Facebook has a great product, but they haven't shown that they
can monetize the way Google did to search.

------
jaggederest
Upgrayedd, two Ds for a Double Dose of intrusive marketing?

